

Sony Finally Fully Unveils Its Android Tabs, The Sony S and P - malte
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/31/sony-s-p-tablets/

======
cryptoz
"It’s not about who makes them first, but who [spies on you the most].”

I love Android and I'm so happy for its success. But I cannot recommend these
tablets to anyone due to my boycott of Sony. Their lack of moral values and
the way they treat their customers has led me to not just boycott but to
actively campaign against them.

Say no to Sony.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Can you cite some examples, aside from the somewhat recent chain of security
flaws that leaked customer information all over the intertubes?

~~~
dman
Here are a couple 1) Removing ability to run linux on ps3's after they had
already been sold to customers. 2) Rootkit on cd's 3) How they handled the
geohotz case was not ideal in my opinion.

~~~
chrischen
1) It was an optional removal. You had to voluntarily update your PS3 system
and they no longer wanted to maintain linux support in future updates.

~~~
dman
This was arstechnica's summary of the 'voluntariness' - """It's pointed out
that this update is strictly voluntary, although if you don't download the new
firmware you won't be able to connect to the PlayStation Network, play any
games online, play any games or Blu-ray movies that "require" the new
firmware, play any files kept on a media server, or download any future
updates. To put it simply, if you don't grab the update, the system will
become useless to you as a gaming or media machine."""

~~~
chrischen
Not useless, you can still play games on it and play blu-ray movies. I don't
think there are many blu-ray movies that "require" new firmware. Playstation
Network is a _free_ bonus service which isn't necessarily unconditionally
guaranteed to you based on the purchase price of a PS3.

> "To put it simply, if you don't grab the update, the system will become
> useless to you as a gaming or media machine."

Not true. I didn't update my PS3 for for over half a year and during that
period i encountered no problems playing my existing games or new games, or
any of my blu-ray discs.

Most PS3 users do not care about the OtherOS feature. I installed linux on my
PS3 and frankly it was quite useless. I'm glad Sony did not keep diverting
resources into maintaining that feature for a minority of people at possibly
the expense of other features.

I don't understand why people expect Sony to keep supporting legacy features
for a small minority of people who purchased one of the first models of the
PS3? Updates as well as the PSN are NOT obligated by Sony after you purchase
the PS3. Otherwise, 20 years from now, do we all have to right to complain to
Sony that their system has stopped being updated? No. That would be absurd.

If you want their free software updates and free online features, then you
would obviously have to accept the separate terms for those features. If not,
your PS3 is still perfectly as functional as the day you bought it.

------
SandB0x
Who in their right mind decides to name a service "Qriocity"?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm holding out for Qriocity Xtreme, myself.

------
nerdo
The iPad DS is kind of interesting. I look forward to the possibility of
acquiring one in a $99 firesale in the not-too-distant future.

------
calloc
Where did "Tabs" come from? To me it conjures the image of little sheets of
paper (acid) and or pills ... when did this start being used to describe
tablet devices?

~~~
wmf
AFAIK Mark Weiser of PARC. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubiquitous_computing>

------
JonLim
They looks interesting - if they can be snappy and responsive and work well, I
would give it a shot.

My only reservation is that it would be proprietary Sony everything that it
would work with, which means that it probably sucks when trying to use in
conjunction with anything other than that.

Yay for more competition!

~~~
lallysingh
To be fair, I can take an ancient 512mb memory stick and it still fits into
most sony devices I have now. Sometimes proprietariness leads to consistency.

------
kierank
I really hope calling tablets "tabs" doesn't become a new fad.

~~~
WayneDB
I hope people start using the word faddle, fiddle-faddle, fadaise or fatuus
again instead of just "fad" :)

